# DPMS 260 or 6.5 creedmoor



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have decided to pick up a black gun again just in case they are taken from the shelves soon. I am looking at the DPMS in both the 260 and 6.5 creedmoor. I have done some reading and found that they have almost the same performance. The only problem is the 6.5 info is all from 26 or 28 inch barrels. The DPMS I am looking at is 24. Also I have seen no info on brass or loaded ammo for the Creedmoor. I am not sure what length of barrel the all the 260 info came from either. Can any one give me some advice or ideas from their experience with either of these calibers to help me make a decision? Thanks!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If it was me, I'd go with the 260. I have never even heard of the creedmore. Since they are ballistic equals, go with the most common one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also would go with the 260 there is some data on nationalmatch.us. The 6.5 creedmore brass is also very spendy


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for agreeing with me guys, I ordered the DPMS LR-260 on the 28th.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats going to be one sweet rifle! I do hope you reload?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bore.224 yes, I have been reloading for about 4-5 months now. I love it.


----------

